# maps of europe



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi all,
we are going on a 6 month tour of Europe starting in spain [via Portsmouth/Santander ferry] in march 2011.
we are starting to gather all our potential needs for the trip and would like a map of western europe showing at least the major roads so can do an overall plan.
we will also need a decent road atlas for more detaled info.
can anyone recommend either or both.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We have used recent editions of both the AA and the Michelin European atlases and found both do the job.

I suspect the AA atlas is made of sturdier paper and given that you may be relying on it it over a prolonged period it may stand the heavier use better. You may also find that the maps at the front of the book will be good enough for the overall planning. 

We also have a wall map of Europe that we bought from Lidl of all places and this is rolled rather than folded to make it easier to lay out.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

For a general map of Europe I always use the Phillips Multiscale..

http://www.mapsworldwide.com/sku_9515.htm

Besides good mapping and clear marking of toll roads theres loads of other handy country info as well.
You can probably get it cheaper than the price in my link.

For more specific country mapping - we use Michelin maps for France, Italy, Switzerland & Austria and Falk maps for Germany and Benelux. Can't help with Spain.

Pete


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I would also think a wall map type thing would be good for the overall plan. Perhaps WHSmith or Waterstones might also have something suitable?


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We have just bought Autoroute 2010 for the lappy it also has a usb GPS dongle with it , not sure how it will pan out as we dont start our trip to Feb 2011


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

I have used Autoroute for the last 6 years on a laptop. Would not be without it, but must admit I take a road atlas with me as well. Doesn't cover some of eastern Europe very well as yet.

Visit http://www.laptopgpsworld.com/ for all the info.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You cannot beat the >Michelin series< of maps. I carry the atlases of France and Portugal/Spain even though I have a sat nav and mapping info on a lap top.

peedee


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

We use the one that Pete (Peejay) recommends it is an extremely good book, I have just ordered next years actually from Amazon and it was £7 something.


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

We also use Phillips Multiscale - excellent map and spiral bound.


David


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

As an ex International Trucker, my advice to you is get a Michelin for Europe and buy the Country map in in particular Country that you are visiting as they have local knowledge. Obviously Michelin in France and most garages will stock good maps in each Country.
Worked well for me for many a year!


----------



## ceeaygee (May 17, 2010)

*Europe map*

I've no idea on cost but I have seen Microsoft MapPoint on DVD. It covers all of Europe. Rest the mouse over somewhere of interest and the co-ordinates are displayed.

You can save any bits you want and print them too.

Came as part of the software package that Microsoft give to the charity I help at.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> You cannot beat the >Michelin series< of maps. I carry the atlases of France and Portugal/Spain even though I have a sat nav and mapping info on a lap top.
> 
> peedee


Another vote for Michelin from me. We visit campsites for assessment purposes in some very remote places in France and fing the maps invaluable.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We're starting our 4th long tour in Feb and we do the same as Peedee and Oldun. A multi scale map for overall planning then the Michelin maps for the relevant countries. They only cost about 4-5 pounds each and are ideal.

I plan where we are going the day before, discuss it with Ann, change the plan to her ideas, then check the multi map, programme my sat nav, then go through the route on the Michelin maps to check it's not taking me down a narrow track1 It has been known to think it's guiding a Mini not a 7.5 metre motorhome!

If you are using aires then it might be best to have at least one fallback plan in case you don't like the looks of it, or it's full. Get the initial info from an "All the aires book", then check it using "Campingcarinfos" website if you have access to t'interweb!

Camp sites can be checked out using the "Caravan Club Europe book 1 or 2" depending on where you are touring. Both these are invaluable for choosing sites. As is the ACSI campsite book. Never leave home without either would be my advice.

There are AA maps for most European countries but I've found their scale to be too big to show all the smaller villages and towns, so we've gone back to Michelin.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

We have not carried a paper map now for five years and traveled Europe doing about six months of each year there. I find Autoroute together with an old Tomtom GPS receiver, that my son had abandoned from an old phone, all that is needed. I do have a netbook as a backup just in case, but have to say Windows 7 has been very very well behaved. The ability to use the wealth of POI pushpin data that is available on the move just takes all of the problems out of seeing somewhere that looks nice on route and finding a stopping place near to it. If you do venture into the east the maps you get there are up to date for the small roads but you will find main roads for Russia, Poland, Hungary, Romainia and Bulgaria on the latest 2010 version. Incidentally you are missing out on some great countryside by taking a boat to Spain!


----------

